# yeast?



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Does anyone use just plain old bakers yeast ?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep... works fine. 
Ed


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I second that. I Just ordered 25g of special yeast from FlyCulture.com, and I'll try to determine if it's that much better...I'll try anything once :lol:


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

While we are on the topic of yeast, does everyone refridgerate their yeast? I had a problem with my fruit fly cultures a few years ago and couldn't get any going without them molding. I was told that it was because of my yeast not being in the fridge. It made sense, so I have put it in the refridgerator ever since. Just recently I had a dart frog breeder tell me that there is no reason to refridgerate yeast. He said that how baking soda absorbs odors from the fridge, that the yeast you put in there would do the same. Then you use it to make cultures and the flies feed from nasty odor filled yeast. Just curious what everyones take is on this. 

-Shelley


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I think on the jar of yeast i picked up at King Stoopids it says to refridgerate after opening.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I ran out of that "special" yeast a couple of weeks ago, and I now see a big difference over the baker's yeast.
The cultures using plain bakers yeast are producing less than half what I had been getting.
Not sure if the difference is 100% in the yeast though...I think my apartment is running a couple degrees cooler lately too.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Are people adding bakers yeast within the media and active yeast on top? Do the adult flies eat the active yeast only? What the hell are the adult flies eating anyways??

I'm confused.

Also, I started to refrigerate my active yeast. It shouldn't absorb any odors becuase I bought it in an air-tight container which should help to keep it fresh.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

As i understand it, the bakers yeast (organism) activates when exposed to water and sugar, and starts a fermentation process which results in CO2 and alcohol. So the flies are basically getting wasted :lol: Seriously though, i don't think the adult flies eat anything, I read something about them possibly eating some kind of mold that grows on the yeast, but i'm not sure.

Luke


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, the adults are eating some slurry caused by the yeast from what I understand. After talking to a bunch of guys this is why I've come to the conclusion you can't gut load the adults from the media, just the larvae (you can turn them different colors! WEEEEE green and red maggot christmas special!).


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> the adults are eating some slurry caused by the yeast from what I understand


Thanks Corey! So, does this mean it is pointless to mix yeast within the media because the flies can only eat the yease "slurry" on top of the media? Do the larve benefit from having the yeast mixed in the media?

Dang-it Dave (Ed's), where are you when we need you? LOL
Q1: What the heck do the adult flies eat 
Q2: And should you mix yeast within the media or just sprinkle on top?


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

I use Fleischmann's rapid rise active yeast and sprinkle a few grains on the surface of my fly media. I dont refridgerate either my active or brewers yeast and have had great results from using yeast that is many months old. Not sure what the flies eat as they definately bulk up when transfered from a depleted culture to a new one. However I dont think they are intoxicated as the yeast would rather do aerobic respiration than anaerobic, but maybe in deep media there may be some ethanol production . :wink:


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Bakers yeast needs to be refrigerated, brewers does not. Bakers goes on top of the culture, brewers goes into the media, bakers is an organism, brewers is just vitamins.

Luke


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

So then you can’t use brewers yeast to brew beer?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

So then you can’t use brewers yeast to brew beer?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

So then you can’t use brewers yeast to brew beer?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Brewer's yeast is the residue at the bottom of the barrel after brewing beer.

Brewer's yeast is the residue at the bottom of the barrel after brewing beer.

Brewer's yeast is the residue at the bottom of the barrel after brewing beer.

s 


Grassypeak said:


> So then you can’t use brewers yeast to brew beer?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Woh! How did that happen?

Thanks for the answer though.


----------



## Cody (Oct 31, 2004)

From what I understand is baker's yeast is the live organisms and brewers is inactivated/dead yeast, and they are both _Saccharomyces cerevisiae_. Adding baker's yeast to the media increases the protein content of the media (thiamin and riboflavin mostly), my guess is that increases the food for the flies, because bakers yeast in the media does increase FF production.

I use baker's yeast, which needs to be refrigerated to stay viable, and sprinkle a bit on top a day before adding the flies, it works for me, and my cultures last a while, they would produce more flies quicker but I'm not sure if the cultures last as long.

Brewer's yeast, the supplement people add to FF cultures isn't for brewing its a byproduct of brewing. The yeast used in brewing is different, I think two different strands depending on the type of beer, theres probably hundreds more than just two. The funny thing is I'm trying to learn how to brew beer but haven't gotten to yeast, my mentor said to save it for last. [/i]


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Actually, I’ve done quite a bit of brewing (always using specialty yeasts) I just never realized that “brewers yeast” was a dead product. As for strains of Saccharomyces cerevisiae there are major differences between those used for Ale and those used for lager. They ferment more efficiently at different temperatures, so I assume they are using different enzyme versions. I’m not sure if they are even the same species. That said there are many many varieties of Ale yeasts and lager yeasts. The flavors that they impart on the beer can be very different.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Very helpful. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

so, you guys actually mix the bakers yeast into the media???? I always use brewer's yeast for the media, and then sprinkle the bakers yeast stuff on tip. I get insane hatchouts with my media, so, I know it works great, and that is all it is, potatoe flakes, brewers yeast, and powder sugar.

Anyway, on a side topic, if anyone is interested in very inexpensive brewer's yeast, let me konw. I need to put in a bulk order after christmas, so if you want some, get in touch with me via pm or email. It will be around $2 - $3 a pound, depending on if they raised the price for me. 

Take care, happy holidays,

ed parker


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe most of us do not mix the Baker's Yeast in. Only the Brewers.

Apparently Mark Pepper has a mix that includes Baker's Yeast in the mix though.

s


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't have the reference but apparently one of the major limiting factors in productivity of a culture is the protien content. The addition of brewer's yeast (which is inactive and used as a nutritional supplement) increases the protien content of the media causing a higher yield of flies. 

The active yeasts will spread through the media via growth and movement of the media by the larva on thier own even if they are inoculated on the surface of the media. 

The strain of live yeast that is inoculated on the surface of the media may not be the strain or strains that acutally takes over media as it may not have the best growth rate in those conditions (the strain(s) that your flies carry with them on thier body parts may actually overtake and grow throughout the media. 

The addition of live yeast on the surface has a beneficial effect in that it helps to keep other microorganisms from overgrowing the culture. 

Ed (not Dave).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I beleive it was Jerry that posted how to activate yeast, by warm water and powder sugar, and i notice great production when i use that method.

Ryan


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Ed (not Dave).


LOL.....


----------

